# General Motors to Auction-Off 100 More “Heritage Collection” Cars at Barrett-Jackson



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

General Motors is heading back to the block. No, not the chopping block (not yet) … the auction block. In an effort to trim costs and create a little petty cash, the struggling automaker will send 100 vehicles to the Barrett-Jackson auction in Palm Beach, Fla., which starts this Thursday and runs through the weekend.

In January GM parted with 230 vehicles though Barrett-Jackson, including some truly terrible automotive catastrophes.

Included on that list was a highly modified 2003 Chevy Aveo Xtreme in bright green, a 1989 Geo Metro Zonker, a 1986 Presidential Limo from the film The American President staring Michael Douglas and a 1998 Popemobile that was never used by the Pope.

The new lineup of cars promises to be more compelling and includes a 1920 Chevrolet Model T truck, a 1999 Camaro Z/28 from the movie "Runaway Bride", and one of four 1978 Corvette Indy 500 pace cars.

"Every little bit counts. It costs a lot to house that many vehicles," Greg Wallace, manager of GM's Heritage Center "corporate" museum told the LA Times.

Car collectors will do doubt jump at the opportunity to buy a piece of GM's history but we'd advise them not to spend all their cash at once. When GM opened the Heritage Center in 2004, they filled it with 350 of the most important vehicle's in the company's long history. This, however, left a lot of other vehicles standing idly by (pun intended).

Of the remainder, roughly 450 have been earmarked for auction, so if you take away the 230 that already sold and the 100 from this weekend's Barrett-Jackson event, there are still 120 models left.

More: *General Motors to Auction-Off 100 More "Heritage Collection" Cars at Barrett-Jackson* on AutoGuide.com


----------

